# Lassen Retriever Club FT



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Call backs to the 3rd in the derby:

2-3-4-6-9-10-11-12-15-16-18-19-20-21-23-25-26-27


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Arleen,

Any final word on the Derby? It looks like you will be our "go to" person for the minor stakes this weekend. 

Thanks in advance for any news (and for posting the above callbacks).

Melanie


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Melanie,

Sorry. I won't know anything more on the derby. Gambler went out in the 3rd. From what Gale told me, it was a rough test. The long bird was about 300 yds out. All I know is that Gambler and Rainy both went out in the 3rd. Gale didn't know any of the callbacks to the 4th. He said some dogs were doing it, but none of it was very pretty.

Arleen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

13 back to the Derby 4th:
2,3,4,9,10,11,12,15,19,20,21,25,26

Open 1 st series still has 10-13 dogs to run tomorrow .

That's it for tonight ffffolks.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the 3rd in the Qual are as follows:

1-3-4-5-6-8-11-13-14-15-17-19-20-21-22-23-24-26-27-29

Have not heard placements in the derby. Hopefully someone else will post those.

Arleen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open call back to Water blind: 28 back
5,7,8,9,10,11,18,20,21,22,23,25,27,39,42,46,48,51,54,57,61,62,64,67,69,70,73,78


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur running land blind: 27 back to LB
1,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,13,15,16,17,18,19,26,28,29,30,33,34,39,40,41,43,45,48,49


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Derby results:
1st #12 Nightwings Marsh Leader (o)Steve & Laurna Cote) (h) Steve Cote
2d #15 Carbon's Play Girl (o/h) Luann Pleasant 
3d # 2 Camino Bear Hug (o) Deavid Hengsteler (h) David Hengsteler/Brooke Van de Brake
4th# 4 Topbrass Firestorm (o) Dave Cheatham (h) Eric Fangsrud

RJ #3 Tru's Little Cruiser (o) Amie Duke (h)Amie Duke/John Henninger
JAMS 26, 25 20,19,11,10,9

Congrats to all Yippee!!!

NO news on the Qual until tomorrow


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

great job steve this is this dogs second win in 3 derbys the other placement was a second. also the first and second place dogs are littermates great pups here folks


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

R U the breeder?


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

nope just a friend


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 4th - 10 dogs back

3-4-5-8-13-15-17-20-23-24


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open
14 to 4th series: 5,20,21,22,24,39,42,48,51,54,57,61,62,69

Am: 10 back to 4th
4,7,10,16,17,19,28 43,45,49


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Qualifying results:
1st # 20 Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold (o) Meg Beck (h) Bill Sargenti
2nd # 23 Tombstone Gambler (o/h) Mark Johnson
3rd #5 War Eagle's Down n Dirty Dixie JH (o) Josh Conrad (h) Bill Sargenti
4th # 4 Ramblin Rizy's Bye Bye Birdie (o/h) Ben Mattox

RJ #3 Cold Creek's Little Big Man (o/h) Walt Barnes

Jams
#17 Miss Kitty's Romeo (o)Mark Johnson (h) Mark Johnson/Claudia Jones
#13 Things That Are Red for 500 (o/h) John Robinson
#8 Sawtooth's No Foolin MH QAA (o/h) Debbie Ziegler

Congrats to all and way to go Billy!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Meg, Josh, and Billy!!!
Lynn & Michael


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to FC Hardscrabble's Mojo for winning the Open!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulatiooms Eric,Mojo and Freemanand Toni.
Any other Open placements please.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open results:
1st #61 FC Hardscrabble's Mojo (o) Freeman & Toni Boyett (h) Eric Fangsrud
2nd # 39 FC World Famous Magical Mischief (o)Joe Augustyn (h) Bill Sargenti
3rd # 22 Hawkeye's Sea Wolf (o) Marion Boulton Stroud (h) Bill Sargenti
4th # 48 FC/AFC Land Ahoy (o) Gary Zellner (h) Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea

RJ # 62 Strings Dear Abbea (o) Larry M & Cheryl J Smith (h) Jerry Patopea

JAMS 
5,21,25,42,51,54,57


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur results:

1st #7 DC AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back (o/h) Linda Harger (qualifies for the Nat Am!)
2nd # 17 Robb's Mia Hambone (o/h) Richard Underwood
3rd # 49 AFC Caterpillar Kelly (o/h) Gary Zellner
4th # 4 AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (o/h) Chris Hatch

RJ #19 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia (o/h) Don Graves

JAMS
#43 Flyway's American Flyer*** (o/h) Don Graves
#10 U.S. Currency (o/h) Michael Tierney


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Gary & Pirate on the Open 4th, Josh on the Qual 3rd with Dixie, and Eric and Mojo on the Open win!


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to "Yaks", Linda and Dr. Ivey. Another impressive showing.

Damon Sweep


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Meg and Piper for the Blue in the Qual.

Russ & Florence.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Meg and Piper!


----------

